

Examples of landing pages designed for conversion - illdave
http://webdesignledger.com/inspiration/a-showcase-of-landing-pages-designed-for-conversion

======
timthorn
I disagree strongly with the praise for Tumblr's landing page - there's
nothing there to say what Tumblr does, and no obvious link that explains the
concept.

If you know what Tumblr is it might be great for conversion, but if you've
stumbled across the site you have to invest effort to understand the offering.

